# dai on his garden lounger with canopy



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i bought this for dai for him to have a shady place to sit in the garden 


but with this yucky weather he hasn't had much chance to use it latley.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

He looks happy in it


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

He looks happy in it


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Good thing for hanging out and watch the busy world. :thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww he is so bloomin cute!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> Awww he is so bloomin cute!


thank you, he is a mammy's boy, i love your chihuahuas


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

sianrees1979 said:


> thank you, he is a mammy's boy, i love your chihuahuas


Thanks.
My old groomers in Glasgow (we recently moved) has a smooth coated dachshund called Sergio that stole my heart.
I said to my OH i want one of these cuties. lol
he was like em no more. but i never say never. haha!!
I love the long coats too.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hahah that`s a really good idea! cute pic


----------

